# GERD



## Harperlmb12 (Sep 18, 2015)

I am having a flare up. I was diagnosed with GERD three years ago. I take tetra 40mgs every day. Not sure what triggered it but am now in the midst of a flare up. Went to the Er yesterday because of the burning in my throat. They did some blood tests and a ECG. Everything was fine. Today it is a tad better but still burping a lot. One of the newer symptoms is gurgling in my stomached and bowels. Started about six months ago. It is starting to worry me. Does anyone else have this symptom.
Thanks for responding.
Harper


----------

